# Surfside 6/4/13 pm



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Hit surfside after work today. In the water about 5:00, out at 6:30 with a 2 man limit of trout. We did use croaker, however we dont fish that much together and we wanted a few for the freezer and a fry for this weekend. Love fishing with my dad...


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Please let it hold over til saturday that's the only day I can go. Nice catch


----------



## CulturedHick (Jun 11, 2011)

Great catch! Even better that you were able to do it with Dad!!


----------



## bollomb (Apr 23, 2013)

gotta be nice to hop in for a wade after work im jealous! nice catch


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Fishing with dad and limits.....nice


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

WTG Guy's, That's the first Trout limits I've seen posted. Nice!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

TeamCGR said:


> Hit surfside after work today. In the water about 5:00, out at 6:30 with a 2 man limit of trout. We did use croaker, however we dont fish that much together and we wanted a few for the freezer and a fry for this weekend. Love fishing with my dad...


Nice haul! You dont have to justify using croaker on here bro, lots of us do it. If I drive 200 miles to the surf Im chunkin croaks and plastics after we run out but the croaks usually win.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## AndyThomas (May 26, 2012)

Congrats to you and your Pops! Those are the memories that you never forget!

If you don't mind me asking, where did you get your croaker?


----------



## bollomb (Apr 23, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Nice haul! You dont have to justify using croaker on here bro, lots of us do it. If I drive 200 miles to the surf Im chunkin croaks and plastics after we run out but the croaks usually win.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


im with you 100 percent. tomorrow im driving to fish the surf from Conroe better believe im buying 3 dozen to make that trip worth while


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

bollomb said:


> im with you 100 percent. tomorrow im driving to fish the surf from Conroe better believe im buying 3 dozen to make that trip worth while


Always account for a dozen casualties to seagulls.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

AndyThomas said:


> Congrats to you and your Pops! Those are the memories that you never forget!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, where did you get your croaker?


pm sent


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice mess of Trout, Congats!


----------



## AndyThomas (May 26, 2012)

roundman said:


> pm sent


Thank you Roundman!


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Congrats! Nice father & son team.


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice! I agree, if ya don't fish so much you can't keep a mess in the freezer you qualify to use croakers!!!

I fish like I hunt and ain't never been a bone collector! When I get enough fish to crowd the cheap pizzas and chicken pot pies out I'll start gettin' all pseudo-sophisticated and become one o' them catch and release smarty-pants guys!

Seriously, C&R DOES work, though. Look at what its done for the populations of crimnals, druggies, gangstas, and illegal entrants to my country!


----------



## panamafish (Aug 3, 2006)

yes i agree with you i will throw everything in my arsenal to put meat in my freezer i fish for sport and to eat it now if i was just fishing for sport maybe would just throw artificials but that is not the case



Smackdaddy53 said:


> Nice haul! You dont have to justify using croaker on here bro, lots of us do it. If I drive 200 miles to the surf Im chunkin croaks and plastics after we run out but the croaks usually win.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------

